# Your milk recipes!



## Plumpers (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi everybody, I want to start a thread where you say your favorite goat milk recipes such as butter,ice cream or whatever you want!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you just say "ice cream" or are you looking for recipes?


----------



## Plumpers (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm just looking for really anything or for other people to learn off the stuff here to


----------



## myori1 (Aug 19, 2013)

My favorite thing that I have made with goat milk so far has been fudge. I used the recipe off of the ADGA website, but I want to try it again with a family recipe that doesn't use marshmallow creme.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Chocolate pudding!! You need to use a bit more corn starch since goats milk makes it a bit more runny..but YUM!!:drool:
Oh and Soap and lotion..love goats milk soap and lotion...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I've made goats milk soap, butter (takes a while for me to collect enough cream, and I store the cream in the freezer), kefir, goats milk mozzarella, ricotta....


----------



## Plumpers (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow I hadn't even thought about making fudge but I do make butter!!:lovey:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I forgot to say goats milk ice cream. mmm!

and you can use it in béchamel sauce (I do for mac & cheese recipes...also great for alfredo sauce)


----------



## Plumpers (Sep 8, 2013)

Ya I made it with Mac n cheese just yesterday


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

cajita!!!!!

I make Chevre, Fromage Blanc, Ricotta and Mozzerella cheese
Yogurt
Pudding
ice cream
butter
frappes
custard
soap
I want to get the set up for hard cheeses and lotions.


----------



## Plumpers (Sep 8, 2013)

I've tried to make chèvre but it didn't turn out right but a frappe or smoothies sound real good


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Crème of Potato soup! The goats' milk makes it really creamy! 
Pudding Choc. and Vanilla
Real Hot Chocolate with semi sweet baking chocolate, sugar and Goats' Milk! 
Chocolate Milk Shakes (there is a chocolate theme here!)


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

We make lots of soups with it: Creamy Dill Potato, Cream of Mushroom, Creamy Chicken Noodle...MMMMM! Also, we make the easy go cheese with ACV and try various herbs and spices in it. We use it all the time for Chi Tea, Hot Chocolate and any drink that calls for milk. I want to learn how to make soap with it, but haven't found a good place to figure it out yet. (Is there a thread here on it? I can't find a search button to look it up.)


----------



## Plumpers (Sep 8, 2013)

Cool:cheers:


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

so far with our goats milk I have made fudge, mozzarella cheese and a simple soft cheese that uses vinegar. 
The soft cheese is my favorite and is very versatile and extra easy. heat a gallon of milk to 185, add 1/4 cup vinegar, hold at 185 for 15 minutes, then drain into cheesecloth. i let it drain in the cheesecloth to the point that it crumbles. I sometimes add herbs like oregano, rosemary, and garlic salt to flavor it. We use it in lasagna as a substitute for ricotta and as a topping for pastas a lot. Just today I tossed this cheese with some bowtie pasta, a little olive oil and some grated parmesan cheese and it was so good.


----------



## Plumpers (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Plumpers (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh well could somebody give me a smaller recipe for the chèvre because I'm just learning and I'm timid about using that much milk


----------



## Plumpers (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh wow I was trying to spell chev or chev're but my I pad made it look really weird


----------



## Plumpers (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh my god I just made the most delish goat milk smoothie,I added I banana,two plumbs,2 teaspoons of ground flax seed,goat milk and I think that's it,I fed some to the chickens and they like it the same as I do I'll say if I added something else and I remember later.


----------



## Plumpers (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh!!!! And I added peanut butter!!!!!


----------



## Plumpers (Sep 8, 2013)

Whoops and also cranberries,lots of them


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Loaded baked potato soup, white sausage gravy, chocolate blueberry ice cream. Haven't gotten into butter or cheese, since our goat is just keeping up with our soup and fresh milk needs (family of five, and our milker is a first freshener who is giving us about a half gallon a day).


----------

